# TPF Photo Challenge - February '10 "Fashion"



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the January '10 challenge, let's see how the vote goes this time.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Fashion"*. Anything connected with clothes, shoes, hats, jewellery, make-up and the people surrounding such things is likely to be good. Dress up or dress down, the aim here is capture what's in where you are at the moment. Let's see what you can do then.

The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00 Amazon voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

 The deadline for submissions is 28 February 2010
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "February '10 Photo Challenge Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.................................................. .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger than they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## billy_the_kid43 (Feb 19, 2010)

Day 19 and nobody wants to enter their "fashion" photo?  I wish I had one to enter because I would default to winner. 

Hopefully, someone will post soon.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 19, 2010)

As entries for this are submitted by email, the only one who knows whether any entries have been made is me. I can though confirm that we have some entries.


----------



## billy_the_kid43 (Feb 19, 2010)

Noobie mistake.  I was under the impression that we were going to continue to see them as they were submitted.

Sorry


----------



## Sbuxo (Feb 27, 2010)

Yayy, I'm going to enter now, a day before the deadline. Lol. Late as usual. -_-


----------



## Cerine (Mar 1, 2010)

Well Dang! I join a day after the deadline, LOL:thumbdown:


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 3, 2010)

So when does the voting start.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 3, 2010)

Just as soon as I get to sorting it out - which probably means tomorrow.


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am late, i just came through this post, i missed it


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 4, 2010)

Yup, you're late I'm afraid. Try this months instead - March '10 = "Human Emotion"


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 4, 2010)

The voting poll for the February Photo Challenge is now open


----------



## TheSolicitor (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow...way to post that in the wrong spot, Mike.  Good work.  You deserve an 'A' in your Failure to Read Forum Headings class.  Heavens.  Sorry about that.


----------

